# Want short hair. Please help me out! Pics incl.



## vanillaa (May 7, 2008)

Heya everyone!

My hair just looks so boring and it's very damaged due to all my haircoloring and such.. BUTTT I'm going to dye my hair tommorow in a light golden brown with highlights! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will post a picture of the new color when it's done! 

Okay, so here's the deal:
I really would love to get a bobline cut, but since I was growing my hair out for a really long time.. I'm very nervous AND I don't know if it will suit my face.. Because, to be honest, I'm not very skinny and I'm worried about my face look even more 'huge' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's not how we want it, do we?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I've heard people say that it will look great on people with a 'chubbie face' lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So pleaaase can y'all help me out?

Some pictures of me with the hair:











And this is what I want, but I can't find nice pictures:
















So: Pleaase tell me what I have to do and please can you send some pictures with nice boblines because I'm going craaazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*EDIT EDIT EDIT EDIT*

Look what I've found! This is a very old picture of me, so mind the makeup and eyebrows, but look at my hair! It;s very short here and it frames my face, what do you think? Short or long?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

I'm sorry, I don't know much about this type of cut, but I think to minimize the "chubbiness" (I have the same issue) you should really do something choppy around the face to frame it.  I think short hair below the chin in the front would really work on you...you don't want to go too short because it might make your face too round and you want to make it longer.  I will try to find some pics for you.


----------



## vanillaa (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

Obreathemykiss,

Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This helps alot and I think you're right


----------



## TDoll (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

I think that cut would look great on you! I have a very similar cut...

This is the pic I brought when I got it cut:





This is how mine turned out! (I LOOVE it!)





Here it is from the front:







I've loved it so far! I've had the cut for about 2 1/2 months...its super low maintenance...I don't even have to dry it all the time!  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## vanillaa (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

TDoll,

Thanks so much! Your hair looks almost similar to posh's cut! Great job! It looks really great on you! But I dont think i should cut it that short on the backside? What do you think? I would like the long frontlook on me, though!


----------



## TDoll (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vanillaa* 

 
_TDoll,

Thanks so much! Your hair looks almost similar to posh's cut! Great job! It looks really great on you! But I dont think i should cut it that short on the backside? What do you think? I would like the long frontlook on me, though!_

 
  I actually went back TWICE to get it just right.  I was hesitant to go that short as well, and I thought it was a little conservative looking. 
I went back and she made it a little edgier.  
I do think the long in the front would look great on you! If I were you, I would get a similar cut to those that I showed you and the original ones you had posted, BUT I would tell them to add length to the entire cut.  So the front will be a little longer than those pictures but it will be proportional to the rest of your hair....does that make sense?? That way, it can still go up in the back, just not as short.  

Start longer than you think you'll like, then you can always get a feel for it and go back and make changes if you want!


----------



## vanillaa (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I actually went back TWICE to get it just right. I was hesitant to go that short as well, and I thought it was a little conservative looking. 
I went back and she made it a little edgier. 
I do think the long in the front would look great on you! If I were you, I would get a similar cut to those that I showed you and the original ones you had posted, BUT I would tell them to add length to the entire cut. So the front will be a little longer than those pictures but it will be proportional to the rest of your hair....does that make sense?? That way, it can still go up in the back, just not as short. 

Start longer than you think you'll like, then you can always get a feel for it and go back and make changes if you want!_

 
Yeah, that sounds great! Thanks so much for your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's always easier to get some more hair off afterwards then to add it back


----------



## vanillaa (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

What about these ones, I loveeee them!


----------



## J.MAC'n (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

I think it would actually thin your face out since it would be framed with choppy hair. Wat u could do is go to your local hair store and get some hair add the clips and cut it so you could see what your hair would look like with that hair style without chopping your real hair off. Wear it around for a day so you would have like bob extentions.


----------



## TDoll (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

Those new pics are awesome! I love the color on the blonde pic.  I actually think you should consider going for longer bangs.  Kinda like the look in the first new pic.  It should elongate your face and I think it would be very flattering!


----------



## vanillaa (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

Thanks to both! You all help me so much with all your help! I will let you know when I got my new cut


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

Have u considered adding some layers toward the top of your head when you get it cut? Sometimes having volume on the top of the head can minimize a chubby or round face (my face is pretty round and I got chipmunk cheeks lol). Plus, I think it would add nicely to the choppy aspect of your cut.

It seems like you're leaning more towards the short in the back, long in the front type bob but I also love these ones


----------



## msmack (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

wow dreamergirl thanks for the pics! I am almost inspired to get #2 haircut!!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

I LOVE that #2 haircut, dreamergirl.  I think it would look perfect on you, Vanilla.  I also liked the second one you posted w/the coca cola background...very hot!  You look lovely in the short hair pic.  I think if you did one of the above lengths, you would find your happy medium, but the layers  really shape your face in the short hair pic!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

this cut is called a 'A Line" and I just got mine trimmed up today. I love it


----------



## vanillaa (May 8, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_this cut is called a 'A Line" and I just got mine trimmed up today. I love it_

 
Ahh can I please see a picture?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to dye my hair right nooww, omgosh, I'm nervous!


----------



## vanillaa (May 8, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

Oh my gosh, can't go back now


----------



## vanillaa (May 8, 2008)

*Re: I want new, short hair. A bobline? Please help me out!*

Wow, I'm really happy with this color! Exactly what I wanted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BEFORE:





AFTER (still a little bit wet):





Haven't done the highlights yet, I think I will do that this evening (with help from a friend) or tomorrow! What do you think??


----------



## KittieSparkles (May 8, 2008)

The color is really nice. Cannot wait to see the finished product.


----------



## almmaaa (May 8, 2008)

i say short looks lovely


----------



## kattybadatty (May 8, 2008)

the color is gorgeous! and that short cut will look SO good and really brighten up your face! i cant wait to see the finished look


----------



## elegant-one (May 8, 2008)

The new color is nice. The E. Cuthbert cut is nice...I think longer piecey bangs would look great on you because you have pretty eyes & high cheekbones


----------



## vanillaa (May 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I've just made an appointment with the (they say) best hairdresser in town! My appointment is on tuesday!! I can't wait, never been to a hairdresser (salon) before.. My aunt is a hairdresser and always does my hair in my home. I'm so excited!! After the cut, I will color it one more time, to intensify the color. Then I will put some highlights in it, if that looks okay with the bob. What do y'all think, highlights or one single color with a bob?


----------



## vanillaa (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_The new color is nice. The E. Cuthbert cut is nice...I think longer piecey bangs would look great on you because you have pretty eyes & high cheekbones_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 English isn't my motherlanguage, So could you please explain what you mean with 'piecey bangs' ?


----------



## SoSoAmazin (May 8, 2008)

the color looks great! I got the "beckham bob" last year and my face is round, but definitely get it so that the longest layers in the front are below your chin. If you're not sure, you could always start off getting the cut a little longer first to see how that frames your face, then if you wish, you can go shorter. Cuz it easier to go shorter than having to wait for your hair to grow out! (that was my experience!) lol. can't wait to see your new hair!


----------



## vanillaa (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to take a shower now and put a good moisturizing thing in my hair, so it will become a little soft and shiny again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will post a picture of my haircolor when it's completely dry (on the other picture it still was a 'bit wet) this afternoon! Thanks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait until tuesday omgosh


----------



## vanillaa (May 9, 2008)

I still don't really know what to do with my bangs.. Long, short, straight, I like straight bangs, but what do y'all think?


----------



## vanillaa (May 9, 2008)

And a picture of my new haircolor when it is dryy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy with this color. I've bought a new cellphone yesterday with a 5 MP camera, and I must say this picture looks great! Mind the kissy face


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 9, 2008)

I get my A Line a little bit longer Because I dont like having to shave the baby hairs on my neck ill see if I can find a picture.


----------



## vanillaa (May 11, 2008)

My gosh, My hair is really damaged after the coloring and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's hope it looks a lot healthier when it's shorter!

Can somebody tell me what to do with my bangs?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (May 14, 2008)

I wore that hair cut the A cut with a slant down, when it grew out, it was a pain cause the front gets longer and the back stays the same. i loved it and i miss it. it was a love hait relationship.


----------

